# Gerbils Injured



## xnixie (Nov 28, 2012)

Last week my brother noticed my Gerbil was bleeding from his ear and took him to the vets, the vet said it was a lump in his ear that he had scratched till it bled (not entirely sure as obviously I wasn't there) he said it would heal and he'd be fine. 

Vet obviously cleaned him up and he's been fine for past week but his ear is bleeding again, obviously I know what it is and can't really afford to take him to the vets again to hear the same thing but does anyone have any advice on what to do? 

I don't like leaving blood all over his fur and I am just unsure about what to do. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

It sounds like a Cholesteatoma in the ear and I'm surprised your vet didn't give any treatment for it  It's best to maybe try another vet for a second opinion as if the Gerbil is itching it's obviously irritating him in the very least and may also be causing him pain. Often the initial signs of this is scratching/bleeding of the ear. Here is part of an article taken from the eGerbil website on the subject.
*
"Ear cysts

Aural Cholesteatoma 
This is a cyst in the ear and occurs mainly in elderly gerbils of 2 years and over, and the most obvious symptom is a pronounced head tilt. The growth itself tends to displace the tympanum (eardrum) into the middle ear, and is often followed by chronic secondary infections. The cyst effectively sheds layers of old skin that then builds up inside the ear. If left untreated the cyst grows in size and destroys the surrounding bones of the middle ear. In humans a cholesteatoma mainly occurs because of poor eustachian tube function, and repeated infections in the middle ear. However in gerbils the eustachian tubes have a vertical orientation so they rarely get primary ear infections. Ear pressure is normally equalized by eustachian tube function, which conveys air from the back of the nose into the middle ear. When these tubes function poorly, perhaps due to allergies say from pine shavings or a mild respiratory bacterial infection, the body absorbs the air in the middle ear and this then causes a partial vacuum. The pressure from this vacuum sucks in a pouch or sac by effectively stretching the eardrum, especially around areas weakened by previous infection. It is this sac that often becomes a Cholesteatoma.

Although the cyst itself is untreatable, the chronic phase of this condition that arises from these cysts can be severely reduced by the administration of an anti-inflammatory injection administered by a competent vet, followed by a course of antibiotics. In most of these cases the head tilt will still remain but it is reduced and the gerbil will quickly adapt to this. It must be remembered though that it can reoccur because the cyst itself is untreatable. "*


----------

